# LLEGO LA PRIMERA FRAGATA MISILERA: AGUIRRE



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hacía 18 años que no se efectuaba ninguna adquisición o reposición de unidades navales y por eso ahora la Marina de Guerra se prepara para celebrar. Este sábado 11 –en una ceremonia presidida por el Jefe de Estado Alejandro Toledo tras su periplo por China– será incorporada a nuestra fuerza marítima la primera de las dos fragatas misileras clase Lupo adquiridas en Italia el año pasado. Hace algunos meses se armó todo un debate en torno a la compra, pues se adujo que las naves eran de segunda mano y obsoletas. Sin embargo, la Armada sostiene que ambas están en buen estado y estima que potenciarán la operatividad y capacidad disuasiva de la Escuadra peruana. La fragata misilera “Aguirre” zarpó del puerto de La Spezia, en Italia, el pasado 5 de mayo y arribó a mar peruano la semana pasada. Pero lo cierto es que la Marina de Guerra esperaba su llegada desde hace un buen tiempo.

En el 2002, la Armada diseñó el llamado ‘Proyecto Castilla’, estudio estratégico para el desarrollo de la Escuadra de Alta Mar hasta el 2010.

El proyecto determinó, entre otros aspectos, la necesidad de contar con ocho unidades navales de potencia y en buen estado para reforzar el control de los 863,000 km2 de nuestro dominio marítimo. 

La Marina poseía ocho buques, dos de ellos (el crucero “Aguirre” y el destructor “Palacios”) fueron dados de baja a mediados de los 90’s por su antigüedad y obsolescencia.










No Son de Juguete.- Las fragatas misileras Lupo peruanas son verdaderos buque de guerra multipropósito. Poseen armamento suficiente como para derribar un avión y destruir un submarino a la vez.

El objetivo era reemplazarlos y adquirir también otros dos. Cuatro en total. Las autoridades navales no podían quedar rezagadas frente a los planes de países vecinos para potenciar sus flotas marítimas. En ese entonces, por ejemplo, se conoció que Chile compraría a Holanda dos fragatas tipo L antiaéreas y dos tipo M multipropósitos valorizadas en US$ 350 millones.

Un Comité Técnico-Operacional estableció que era imposible adquirir buques nuevos por falta de fondos. Debía buscarse naves usadas, pero en óptimo estado. Se analizó al menos 10 clases de fragatas misileras, pero las Lupo ocuparon el primer lugar en los aspectos operacionales, logísticos y de costo.

¿Por qué? El 31 de julio de 1973 se firmó con el astillero italiano Cantieri Naval Riuniti un contrato para adquirir cuatro fragatas misileras similares a las de la clase Lupo desarrolladas por la Marina de Guerra de Italia, pero con una serie de modificaciones, según las especificaciones de la Armada del Perú. Incluso, dos de estas cuatro naves fueron construidas en el astillero SIMA del Callao. 

El Comité Técnico concluyó que una nueva compra de este tipo de naves a Italia era lo adecuado porque los marinos peruanos están familiarizados con las Lupo y porque se reduciría la inversión en capacitación e implementación del sistema logístico necesario. 

El “Convenio de Cooperación para la Defensa”, suscrito por Perú e Italia, permitió la compra de las fragatas “Lupo” y “Orsa” en US$ 15 millones cada una. Ambas fueron fabricadas entre 1979 y 1980, pero –según las evaluaciones pertinentes– se encuentran en buenas condiciones técnicas operativas: tienen diez años de vida útil, pero pueden ser modernizadas por una década más.

El 3 de noviembre pasado, en una ceremonia llevada a cabo en el puerto de La Spezia y en la que participaron el ministro de Defensa, Roberto Chiabra, y el entonces comandante general de la Marina, almirante AP José Luis Noriega, las dos Lupo fueron bautizadas como “Aguirre” y “Palacios”, en honor al capitán de corbeta AP Elías Aguirre Romero y al teniente primero AP Enrique Palacios Mendiburu, ambos héroes navales durante la guerra con Chile de 1879.

Con el arribo de la “Aguirre” ahora se espera a la “Palacios” que, se prevé, llegará al Callao en julio. Pero eso no es todo. El presidente Toledo anunció el año pasado que se comprarían otros dos buques del mismo tipo a Italia, con lo que se completarían las ocho fragatas requeridas por la Marina de Guerra para el 2006.

Ahora bien, la Comandancia General de Operaciones del Pacífico tiene como misión organizar, preparar, entrenar y conducir las operaciones de las unidades con el fin de mantenerlas en óptimo grado de alistamiento para la defensa interna o la guerra externa.

Para ello cuenta con diversos buques de combate: un crucero, un destructor misilero, fragatas misileras, corbetas misileras y unidades auxiliares capaces de desempeñar los variados roles de la guerra naval moderna. 

¿Qué función exacta cumplen las Lupo? Aquí algunas:
–Poder defensivo para destruir amenazas de superficie, submarinas y aéreas.
–Gran velocidad para una adecuada capacidad de maniobra operando en formaciones y en escolta a convoyes de marcha rápida.
–Capacidad para bombardeo contra blancos costeros en apoyo a operaciones anfibias, incursiones rápidas y sembrado de grupos de operaciones especiales.
–Capacidad para operaciones de policía marítima con apoyo de un helicóptero.

“Hasta Miguel Grau estaría feliz con las Lupo”, bromean algunos marinos.









Las naves fueron bautizadas como “Aguirre” y “Palacios”, en honor al capitán de corbeta Elías Aguirre Romero (izquierda) y al teniente primero Enrique Palacios Mendiburu (derecha), héroes navales durante la guerra con Chile de 1879. Los dos trabajaron junto a Miguel Grau.









Las fragatas tipo Lupo son naves multipropósito que bien podrían ser consideradas como destructores de guerra. 
Costaron US$ 15 millones cada una. Esta es la Carbajal, que ya tiene varios años en el país.









Marinos operando la consola del sistema antimisil Dardo en la “Aguirre”.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Se ve chevere el barco, ojala que estos dos no sean los ultimos que incorporemos a nuestra marina.


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

exelente...avansando en todo los frentes


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

Bacán, bacán. Ahora que vayan a Tacna para hacer las pruebas.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

q bien pero se deben comprar muchas mas...

me entere q se esta juntando un fondo para repotenciar las FFAA
eso es buenazoooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## andres limeño (Feb 27, 2005)

yo me compre unas de estas de segunda la tengo como barcode paseo


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

el Otomat es el mejor misil , todavia falta que lleguen 3 fragatas , que bien
 :cheers: salud con pisco por eso!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que bien que hallan comprado pero de igual modo estamos por debajo de los chilenos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

*Fragata BAP Aguirre se incorpora a la Marina*

La fragata tipo Lupo BAP Aguirre, adquirida por el Perú al Gobierno Italiano, fue incorporada a la Marina de Guerra del Perú en una ceremonia realizada hoy en el puerto del Callao en la que participó el presidente Alejandro Toledo y varios integrantes del Gabinete Ministerial.

En su discurso, Toledo Manrique afirmó que BAP Aguirre proporcionará seguridad y preservará la integridad del territorio nacional.

El jefe de Estado también anunció que la segunda fragata tipo Lupo, llamada BAP Palacios, llegará al país el próximo 20 de julio.

Por su parte, el comandante general de la Marina de Guerra, vicealmirante Jorge Ampuero Trabucco, destacó la adquisición de las dos fragatas por solo el 5% de su precio real. El oficial también agregó que estas naves tendrán una misión disuasiva y servirá para mantener el equilibrio militar en la subregión.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Hubiera querido tener un DVD para grabar toda la ceremonia con la Aguirre! La enfocaron por todos los ángulos! Maldición!
Bueno, aquí va el diagrama aparecido en La República.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que chevere, por fin llego una, ahora esperemos las otras tres...


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

que buena noticia, todo sea por el desarrollo y modernizacion de nuestros ejercitos, yo tmbn ya quiero que lleguen los F-16 !!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ese Antofasky! Nunca pierde la oportunidad de sacar la cara por su país!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

puede ser  ..pero ens erio ..que bueno por su ejercito


----------



## ZhEr0 (Jun 23, 2004)

que bien!! , me gusta la infraestructura belica!!


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

QUE RICO BARQUITO ...CARAJITOS AHORA ESTAMOS MUCHO MEJOR QUE ANTES PESSSHH......ASÍ ME GUSTA CON TODO Y SUS MISILES....


----------

